# Mullet Fest



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, just got back from Kentucky Sunday night, after a 4 day camping/business trip. Made a little xtra $$ for the CB trip next week. Got some sad news last night though  ...one of my three companions had to bow out. His vacation has not been approved. He is, however, going to provide his split of the gas $$ if I can't find someone to fill his spot on such short notice. Sure hope I can bring home enough feesh to slide some fillets his way at the very least.

Everything is still on schedule for a Wed. 25th AM departure. If things go really bad (babysitter) we'll still be able to leave Wed. night.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Camping/Business Trip??*

Redhorse,

I have never heard of a camping/business trip. A brief explination would be great. What do you do for a living? I am in sales in the tour and travel industry.

Also, my plans have changed somewhat for Mulletfest. I may not be able to come down on Thursday night. It may be afternoon on Friday when I get there. My son may be tagging along.
He is 8 and asked me if he could go on the men's fishing trip this year. I said sure. He may back out.

I have been busy with getting ready for muzzleoading and gun season. I need to slow down a little and get my fishing stuff in order.

Looking forward to it as usual.

Mullet


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I started attending the largest machine gun shoot in the country about 11 yrs ago. They hold one every six months at Knob Creek Gun Range in Kentucky. I have since made the transition from spectator, to vendor. I have a table there at the swap meet/gun show, and sell tactical gear, holsters, backpacks, rappelling harness', etc... from a company called Blackhawk. However, it is all coming to an end as of January 1st. The company has went corporate, and is basically forcing out all the little guys who helped make them the largest tactical gear company in the country.

I head down to the range...set up the lodge on Thursday, and work my table Fri-Sun. All to the din of automatic weapons firing in the background...and the occasional explosion from the "special" targets provided by the host of the event KCR.

I head back to camp each evening and enjoy a tasty beverage or 5 around the campfire while the venison sizzles to perfection. Usually with the company of others who make the treck from around the country (or world) to enjoy American freedom at it's finest. This year I met a man from Scotland who saves up every year (3 yrs now) for the trip to Knob Creek because "you can't find anything like this in the UK"  .

My official job title (as I've mentioned on here before) is "Domestic Engineer" ... or house dad. Luckily I made enough last week to fund my NC trip. Asking the wife for $$ so I can go fishing again is not the way to keep the brownie point level up there  . Actually, she's not to thrilled with the whole thing anyway...she can't get rid of me though cause paying a babysitter would bankrupt her  plus she loves me!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Domistic Engineer*

That sounds like an awesome show. I hate that after January you will no longer be able to sell their gear.

Domestic Engineer sounds like a hard job. I am not sure I could stay at home with the kids. Too much work.

Mullet


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Lot's of work...no pay...but the benefits are priceless  !

I'm trying to figure out some new product line to carry. Might switch to a one product demo type set up.

I'm also a bee keeper, polinate crops, extract my own honey, sell the beeswax, brew some Mead, etc. Being at home has it's advantages. I've got time for a couple of small business ventures, plus I harvest wild game for the freezer which reduces our grocery bill. Also, I'm home to keep the woodburner going all winter, no gas bill is a GOOD thing  . Cut and split all my own wood, and sell/barter some to the neighbors  . With a one income family...I have to do what I can. It works out well because the things I do are DRASTICALLY different than the things most stay at home moms would do. I save the household thousands of dollars each year through what I do (way more if you calculated the childcare costs in that). Also, my kids are seeing a different side of life than they ever would have because of it  . My *daughters* love shooting sports, and both go hunting/fishing/camping with me...and are dissapointed when I go without them  .


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Redhorse that pretty sweet. I've always wanted to go to Knob Creek. I have several "black rifles" and one very large one that makes a big BOOM. You know what I mean.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Yea I do! Got one myself... 

I make the pilgrimage every six months...there's always room in the lodge. If you want to make the treck, just let me know and you've got a spot in my camp when you get there  !


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Red "your a true american"*

Thats noble of you bro! My girlfriend does her own thing now, shes started a magazine and stays at home all day and it's really taking off....
She is busier now more than ever!

I hope you have agood time while your down here. Its to bad a hunting license is more expensive for your here since your out of state. Tis the season.
I have to ask though, since your traveling so far, how come you dont ever venture out to hatteras?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Mullet,*

HAve you gotten the squidder mag yet? BIll tells me its mag-nificent.....


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Redhorse said:


> Lot's of work...no pay...but the benefits are priceless  !
> 
> I'm trying to figure out some new product line to carry. Might switch to a one product demo type set up.
> 
> I'm also a bee keeper, polinate crops, extract my own honey, sell the beeswax, brew some Mead, etc. Being at home has it's advantages. I've got time for a couple of small business ventures, plus I harvest wild game for the freezer which reduces our grocery bill. Also, I'm home to keep the woodburner going all winter, no gas bill is a GOOD thing  . Cut and split all my own wood, and sell/barter some to the neighbors  . With a one income family...I have to do what I can. It works out well because the things I do are DRASTICALLY different than the things most stay at home moms would do. I save the household thousands of dollars each year through what I do (way more if you calculated the childcare costs in that). Also, my kids are seeing a different side of life than they ever would have because of it  . My *daughters* love shooting sports, and both go hunting/fishing/camping with me...and are dissapointed when I go without them  .


Redhorse - have you ever checked out London Bridge Trading Co's gear? My office deals with them for some custom gear. Better quality from what I've seen.

/Scott


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Knob Creek*

I'd go to Knob Creek just for the Bourbon -- great stuff! Keeps a body warm at the point in November.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

*competition*

Looks like you guys have some "mullet fest" competition & they beat you to the punch by a week 

http://www.mulletfestival.com/


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Knobby Squidder*

Ryan,

I have not been back down since I gave it to him. I spoke to Bill several times on the phone and am so looking forward to seeing it and fishing with it.

I hate you won't be able to attend the REAL Mulletfest but I can't blame you for going to Hatteras. I have (7) boats chartered out of the Oregon Inlet Fishing Center for the 28th. I booked them for one of my customers and he is short on people. They are going with less than full boats. I would love to tag along but I have already made plans for Mulletfest.

Our Mulletfest may not be as big but it will be a he11 of a lot more fun, even if the fish dont bite.

Darin


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

> I have to ask though, since your traveling so far, how come you dont ever venture out to hatteras?


A friends sister owns the next to last house, ocean side, before you go through the 4X4 gate to the North end of CB. We stay there once a year for a week free. Basically, I know the area a little...so that's where I go. The Prez of the Muskie club goes to Hattaras once a year, and invited me to go along in August, but I had too much on my plate to make it. I do want to fish there one of these years!!



> have you ever checked out London Bridge Trading Co's gear? My office deals with them for some custom gear. Better quality from what I've seen.


No, not yet. I have heard of them though. Being a Blackhawk dealer for 6 1/2 yrs...I never had an issue with quality. The main reason I started using/dealing Blackhawk gear was because of the superb quality. Figure if my life depends on my gear... .

I'm honestly more focused on my _fishing_ gear right now anyway... .

Can't wait to meet all who can make it out on the beach next week!

Everything is a go for Wed. AM departure (minor snafu...but got it taken car of last night).

PS. Knob Creek Bourbon is some good stuff Sea Level. I partake every time I'm there...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I would say that....*

I would jump on the charter deal if it wasnt for the tournament.....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Mullet fest....*



notso said:


> Looks like you guys have some "mullet fest" competition & they beat you to the punch by a week
> 
> http://www.mulletfestival.com/


This is our second this year..We had one back in september!..But i bet they are not fishing for big fish besides seamullet anyhow.....


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm ready for the more fun part...hope the fish bite for us though... .


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Is this cold weather we're getting here in Ohio swinging down that way...? Just wondering what the temps are around CB. Will the dropping temps flush more fish outa the inlets making the surf more productive?

I'm chompin' at the bit...gonna start loadin' the truck today!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Cell Phone*

Redhorse,

Do you have a cell phone? Mine is 336-953-2909.

I will probably head out on Thursday night. My son is coming with me. We will fish some on Friday. 

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## jefft (May 30, 2006)

Redhorse,


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Cell # is (740) 814-0368 I should be rolling out onto the beach between 8-10 Wednesday night depending on traffic and stops along the way.


----------



## jefft (May 30, 2006)

*temps*

Redhorse,
I got cutoff on the first post. The temps are going to be in the thirtys here for the next two nights. The water temp is seventy now and it will drop with the cooler night time temps. The cooler temps should really turn the fishing on. I hope so because I'm off this week and plan on doing a lot of fishing this week. Bring your rainsuit. Forecast is for some rain Wednesday possibly through Thursday.
Good Luck,JT


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Rain gear is already packed! I don't mind the cold/rain, if the fish are biting!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Redhorse said:


> I don't mind the cold/rain, if the fish are biting!


LOL, I do!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Meeting Up*

We all need to have some idea of how to get together down there this weekend. I think Finger Mullet and I will be meeting somewhere near The Pipe or there abouts. I think somewhere in a previous post I said that I wold have a white Cherokee. Not so it turned into a blue Suburban but I will be in it all the same. I plan to get down Friday afternoon and spend the night on the beach. My cell is 910 322 2859. Ring me up when you all get down.

Bill


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I will be parked up on the North end somewhere near the point. I will probably only come down to the south end one night since I don't have a season pass... probablyly Fri.

Red Dodge, green canoe, Ohio plates, decal on my cap says "Pi$$ on work I'd rather be muskie fishin"... .


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Come down Saturday*

The Mulletfest festivities will be taking place on Saturday on the South end. Redhorse, I will fish with you on the North end on Friday. Buy your pass and fish with us on Saturday.

I will be heading out on Thursday night around 7:00pm.

Darin


----------

